# What's in a name?



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I bet this topic has been done before but because we have so many new members, I'd love to hear how/why you choose your fluffbutt's name. What made me think of this is "Tango"s name. 

Noelle is any easy one to figure out: she was born on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango is flattered he inspired this topic.









Tango got his name because when I found out I was getting a Maltese puppy for Valentine's Day I decided I wanted him to have a different name. While watching "Dancing With The Stars" I heard they were about to do the Tango. I thought that was a great and different name!!







It was between Tango and Mason. When we arrived at the breeder's home, I could definitely tell that my puppy was a Tango....LOL.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

All of mine have a music influence - The Beatles & musician Jools Holland.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Gidget, who knows, but so suits her. Everyone asks if it is from the movie, but I have never seen any of the Gidget films. Gidget's nickname is boil, she must be near me at all times, Gidge,& yorkieborkie. She also suffers from a little seperation anxiety, so she shreds anything she can get when we leave, soo sad but true, sometimes psyhco yorkie. Really she is perfect, just like to make a little bit of confetti every once and awhile. Plus she can destroy a toy in about 30 seconds flat. She goes nuts if it is one she likes. terrier in her

Ivory, well white. I had though of Blanche, exbf thought that was dumb. Blanc is white in french. Ivory had lots of nicknames over the years, the kibbler, kiblerroni, george(long story)ivorywrivry. fluff bunny, little munchkin baby monkey, best was kibbler, they had been free feeders for a long time and then Ivory got a little extra fluffy and everytime she walked by the bowl, oh just one kibble. Vet called her bon bon eater. They had to go on scheduled feeding eventually. 

Lily, well lily white. Sometimes we call her lily white muffin mix, hee hee hee. I think it is martha white but oh well. Her nickname is Diva. 

and Bentley is after the car, the flying spur. About the time that we decided one would be a boy, that was hubby's newest car talk and friend suggested spur. She jokingly calls it the flying spring. hee hee hee. When she said spur, i thought no not spur but bentley and hubby thought it was perfect. We call him all sorts of things. B Bear, little man, lil' buddy, BB. He is such a little ham. 

Aimee


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Elaine -- that is so cool. I never knew that about Jude and Abbie. Love it!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Elaine -- that is so cool. I never knew that about Jude and Abbie. Love it![/B]



Thats down to hubby, he is soooo into music & is quite a good musician himself.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> All of mine have a music influence - The Beatles & musician Jools Holland.[/B]


Me too. Joplin (Janice), Frankie (Sinatra), Billy (Idol) and remember little Ringo?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228330
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Ahhh! Ringo Star????


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Because we got Kea in Hawaii, I wanted her to have a Hawaiian name. Kea means "white" in Hawaiian.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I LOVE knowin' this stuff!

Ahhh -- little Ringo.....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

We picked Nemo, cause we were crazy about that fish in that movie









I know my story isn't so exciting










Andrea~ LOL


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> We picked Nemo, cause we were crazy about that fish in that movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What film would that be Andrea?

















[attachment=10303:attachment][attachment=10306:attachment][attachment=10305:atta
hment][attachment=10304:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228344
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy - well, when we first picked her up at the airport she was so cuddly.
Little did we know she'd be such an independant puss! Her formal name
is Cosette. I've always loved that name.
Toy - I had (and have) a little yorkie named Trinket, so when Toy came
along I wanted a name that went with Trinket. Voila! Trinket n Toy!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> We picked Nemo, cause we were crazy about that fish in that movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Nemo for a Maltese name!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228344
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWww Thanks!

Andrea~


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Puddy is from Seinfeld. We also have George and Newman.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228336
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Ringo Star was the smallest of the Beatles. He was kind of thrown aside and forgotten about.

Reminded me of my wee little foster "Ringo"


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My oldest daughter named Sadie. My daughter is a huge Beatles fan and Sadie is named for the song, "Sexy Sadie". Sassy was named by the breeder and since we didn't get her till she was 6 months old we just kept the name and it worked well with Sadie's name. Hope......well, we just needed a little Hope.

PS. I guess there are some Beatles fans among us. Elaine, did I tell you that when I went to London 2 years ago we did a whole Beatles tour in London and then spent 3 days in Liverpool doing the Beatles thing - including the National Trust Houses of John and Paul. It was FAB!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

"Tanner" came from the phone book. Yep, I picked up the phone book and started writing down all the names I liked then thru the process of elimination I settled on Tanner. I have an IG whose original name was Baxter Blue, my husband and I looked at each other an decided Baxter was a good name so we kept it. Then Stevie, my YorkiePoo, a friend of mine named her little Silkie Stevie & I just thought that was the neatest doggie name.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, I had wanted a little dog for some time, and of course wanted a girl, so I had lots of cute girls names picked out for the day I'd get one. But.. when I went to the breeder's house she only had boys left, and after I saw my Perri I was in love! I had always liked the name Bijou (jewel in French), but it just didn't fit him, so the week before I got him I scoured the naming sites on the Internet looking for a name. It's so hard to find boys names btw! Anyway, when I saw the name Perri it just jumped out at me, bc he just looked like a little Perri I guess LOL!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> PS. I guess there are some Beatles fans among us. Elaine, did I tell you that when I went to London 2 years ago we did a whole Beatles tour in London and then spent 3 days in Liverpool doing the Beatles thing - including the National Trust Houses of John and Paul. It was FAB!![/B]


Off topic, but did I ever mention that I met Paul?? At a pet clothing store he and "that second wife" came in to. He was smitten with Bonnie (I was smitten, too--







) A very nice man. And what a cool thing for me - I'm also a monster Beatles fan.

Now - back to the issue at hand.









Bonnie is for several reasons. First, I wanted to call her Bon Bon (like the candy), but I never do. Second, one of my favorite movies is Gone with The Wind, and Bonnie is the name of Rhett and Scarlet's daughter. Third, 'My Bonnie Lies Over The Ocean", and fourth, short for Bonita - which is pretty girl in Spanish.

Aren't you glad you asked, Kim??


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> My oldest daughter named Sadie. My daughter is a huge Beatles fan and Sadie is named for the song, "Sexy Sadie". Sassy was named by the breeder and since we didn't get her till she was 6 months old we just kept the name and it worked well with Sadie's name. Hope......well, we just needed a little Hope.
> 
> PS. I guess there are some Beatles fans among us. Elaine, did I tell you that when I went to London 2 years ago we did a whole Beatles tour in London and then spent 3 days in Liverpool doing the Beatles thing - including the National Trust Houses of John and Paul. It was FAB!![/B]

















Hubby & I did the beatles thing in Liverpool a few years ago. Did you go to the docks? When we went into the white room we both just started to cry







it was so emotional. Offcourse we had to have a few drinks in the Cavern even though it is not the original. John was just saying the other day that he would like to do the tour again









P.S. This is at the back of my garden. John has it attached to a little wall but the trees are covering it now. John & his friends removed it from a certain road a few years back







shhhh! don't tell any one









[attachment=10309:attachment]
[attachment=10310:attachment]



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228374
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! Paul McCartney, what a claim to fame Linda














Wait till i tell John he will be soooo envious!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228374
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really cool, Elaine. A few years ago I went to an art gallery here in NY and saw the white piano that John wrote and performed "Imagine" on. I had tears in my eyes, too. I also go to Strawberry Fields in Central Park, and walk past his apartment building, the Dakota, quite often.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228391
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linda - it is John's Dream to visit NY & see all the Lennon stuff.(We also used to have a cat named Lennon when we first started living in sin, oh my did i just say that) It is on the top of our list, hopefully within the next couple of years. I dont want to take the kids cause i know they would get very bored, so we're waiting till my youngest is 8. Then i will feel more comfortable leaving them with family. 

Linda, we have so got to meet up when we visit NY


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Linda -- I can top your Paul story. I got to have lunch with him at the Russian Tea Room!! 

Well, ohhhhkaaaay - maybe I didn't HAVE lunch with him, but I was having lunch there at the same time he was having lunch and I sat across the room from him and stared at him. Does that count?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Linda -- I can top your Paul story. I got to have lunch with him at the Russian Tea Room!!
> 
> Well, ohhhhkaaaay - maybe I didn't HAVE lunch with him, but I was having lunch there at the same time he was having lunch and I sat across the room from him and stared at him. Does that count?[/B]
























You had me there for a minute, Kim!! Do you live in NY? 

Also - back on topic and especially for you:
How Bonnie became Bonnie Marie--I knew she needed a middle name, for emergencies and if she was being naughty. (My mother used my middle name quite a bit when I was growing up...







) I wasn't sure what it was going to be, and just a few days after getting her, I took her downstairs to my aunt's apartment. Her caregiver asked her name and I said Bonnie. She said, ahh, Bonnie Marie. And it's stuck!

EDIT: Duh, Kim - I see from your profile you live in SC. Should have looked before I asked! Well, if you ever come back to NY, look me up and you can meet the Bonnie monster in person!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Linda -- I can top your Paul story. I got to have lunch with him at the Russian Tea Room!!
> 
> Well, ohhhhkaaaay - maybe I didn't HAVE lunch with him, but I was having lunch there at the same time he was having lunch and I sat across the room from him and stared at him. Does that count?[/B]


Well I had a dream about him last night


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think there is another post, but we have so many new ones here so I'm game. I wanted a old fashion name and I remembered a song called "Waltzing Matilda" so that's how she got her name. Her middle name is Josephine, after my mom.







My mom passed away in 1995 (I miss her so)







she would have gotten a good laugh at my naming Matilda after her.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Linda -- I can top your Paul story. I got to have lunch with him at the Russian Tea Room!!
> 
> Well, ohhhhkaaaay - maybe I didn't HAVE lunch with him, but I was having lunch there at the same time he was having lunch and I sat across the room from him and stared at him. Does that count?[/B]



Too right that bl







dy counts









I would have died on the spot


















> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228397
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

When I first got my Lil Boo Boo we had no idea about his birthday, but he did have this whine that actually sounded like he was saying BOOOO BOOOO, when ever he wanted something, So hence the name, it wasnt till about a month later we got the papers and he had been born on Haloween. I guess he was trying to tell us something! Also much to the displeasure of neighbors he still cries Booooo Booooo when ever he thinks he is being ignored,and it is so loud!!!! Who ever thought something so small could break the sound barrier!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> When I first got my Lil Boo Boo we had no idea about his birthday, but he did have this whine that actually sounded like he was saying BOOOO BOOOO, when ever he wanted something, So hence the name, it wasnt till about a month later we got the papers and he had been born on Haloween. I guess he was trying to tell us something! Also much to the displeasure of neighbors he still cries Booooo Booooo when ever he thinks he is being ignored,and it is so loud!!!! Who ever thought something so small could break the sound barrier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so cute - Boo Boo was born on Halloween!!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Yep he'll be one whole year old in a couple months! I love all the names here I cant wait for every reply, it is so neat how we all come up with just the right nam







e that just fits.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Yep he'll be one whole year old in a couple months! I love all the names here I cant wait for every reply, it is so neat how we all come up with just the right nam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pilgrim - to start with, the name of my grandpa's working sheep dog that taught me how to herd sheep.
Then, the name of my best friend's doberman, many years ago. 
Then, I was born and brought up in *Plymouth* (UK). 
Then, I learned to swim by jumping from the *Mayflower* Steps into Plymouth Harbour. 
Then, I love <strike>all</strike> most things American. 
Then, it lends itself to all sorts of nicknames depending on how good or bad he is being. 
Then, this is the first male dog I have owned and, somehow, Pilgrim, does not go with the little girlie Malts. I had a name already decided on ages ago for a little girl - but for my little boy it just had to be Pilgrim.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah - but - don't you have a Beatles story!?!







London. HELLLLLOOO.

Okay... back on topic (but only for a minute) ... I don't think you even had a choice about the name. It HAD to be Pilgrim.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie's full name is Josephine Olivia. She's named after Napoleon's wife Josephine. Napoleon Bonaparte, not Dynamite.







I picked Olivia for her middle name because it means peace. I was a French major in college (the first time) and have always liked using French names for things. I once had a fish named haricots-verts (green beans) just because it was one of my favorite words.

I've had a lot of people give me a hard time for giving my dog a middle name. I just tell them that it's so she knows when she's in big trouble.









Josie says: I've always known I am an Empress!!! Please bow to her royal highness!!!

Steph and Josie


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Sorry about the double post. Josie hopped on the keyboard!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Yeah - but - don't you have a Beatles story!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no thats right Lorraines from London









Lorraine honestly that Abbey Road sign was given to my hubby by a very nice brick wall in London! Honestly


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley's name came from the movie "You've Got Mail" with Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks. That was the name of his golden retriever.

Neyland's name came from Neyland Stadium where the UT Vols play football.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Yeah - but - don't you have a Beatles story!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W..e..l..l.. I could sayI know Heather (McC) but that may not go down too well at the moment.









*Elaine*
I can't tell you how many time the good tax-payers of St John's Wood have had to pay to get that bl**dy street sign replaced.








When you said (back along) your dogs' names were all influenced by music, I wondered where the errmmm... quirky spelling of Abbey (Abbie) came from. Is yours the Scottish equivalent?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

[/QUOTE]
W..e..l..l.. I could sayI know Heather (McC) but that may not go down too well at the moment.








[/QUOTE] 

Actually, Lorraine, I must say--When I met Paul and Heather, I thought she was very nice.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228458
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i instisted on spelling it different, & i knew there were a couple of "Abbey" already on the forum.

I'm Scottish Lorraine not Irish


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Valletta is the capital of Malta. The kids and I were playing with the puppy while my husband was talking to the breeder. The kids wanted to name her Snowball, Puffy, Blizzard or Buttercup. Well, while we were busy adoring this little creature, he told the breeder her name is Valletta. So on the ride home while we were discussing the names, he pipes up with "does anyone know the capital of Malta?" We all looked at him and went, huh? He said look it up when we get home because that's going to be the puppy's name. I told the kids if we didn't like it we could change it, but it just kind of fits her personality. 

While I haven't met any of the Beatles, I have seen Paul McCartney perform many times. In fact, that was the first big concert I ever attended...Paul with Wings in 1976. The last concert I went to was Bon Jovi last week with my 12 year old. I have met Yoko Ono a few times, does that count?


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Valletta is the capital of Malta. The kids and I were playing with the puppy while my husband was talking to the breeder. The kids wanted to name her Snowball, Puffy, Blizzard or Buttercup. Well, while we were busy adoring this little creature, he told the breeder her name is Valletta. So on the ride home while we were discussing the names, he pipes up with "does anyone know the capital of Malta?" We all looked at him and went, huh? He said look it up when we get home because that's going to be the puppy's name. I told the kids if we didn't like it we could change it, but it just kind of fits her personality.
> 
> While I haven't met any of the Beatles, I have seen Paul McCartney perform many times. In fact, that was the first big concert I ever attended...Paul with Wings in 1976. The last concert I went to was Bon Jovi last week with my 12 year old. I have met Yoko Ono a few times, does that count?[/B]


That's very interesting. I toyed with the name Siggie for a long time. It's after the little town/village on the main island of Malta called Siggiewi where my parents honeymooned and where I could quite well have been... well... you know









I discounted it, however, in case anyone should ever ask me how he got his name... ... ... Doh! What have I just done?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228491
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cute...if we had gotten a boy he would have named him Gozo, after the island.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> I'm Scottish Lorraine not Irish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to think about that one for a bit... but I've got you now... you little Scottish Leprechaun, you!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228489
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I didn't name my boy Frosty just because he is white. I went the route of naming something from his pedigree. His Daddy is Winter Frost II. I've never used people names for animals. Frosty's whole name is "Frosty dancing Feathers". He was always standing on his hind legs dancing up and down, which made his hair look like feathers dancing on a breeze---and his g-grandmother on his father's side is Joanne Chen's PolkA Dancer.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

Let me start with Guzzi Goo. He was named after an Italian motorcycle- Moto Guzzi










Bacchus was named after the Roman god of wine and intoxication as he is very mellow and relaxed and likes to have a good time.










Bellona was named after the Roman goddes of war as she is feisty and ready.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Tony -- I've always wondered about Goozi Goo -- and now I know.







And - thanks- for the illustrations - that's way fun.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Buster because he is such a boy and Sweet pea came with her name but it fits her


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Parker was named after i tried and tried to come up with a not as common name...and my hubby was playing his Parker guitar and a lightbulb went off! so he is Parker
















and Pixel...named after my love for digital photography...good ol SM friend helped me come up with a name based on one of MY hobbies and not hubby's so now I have my Pixel perfect mini Pixel


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

When we brought Rudy home he was such a tiny little guy but he had such drive to do just what he wanted.He had the heart and drive to jump on the sofa but just not the size.My husband thought of the movie Rudy,the kid at Notre Dame that wanted to play football but was too small.It just fit our little guy and he became Rudy.Our new little girl Paris was named after Paris Hilton.Thin,tall a pointy face and pretty.That fits our Paris as well.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

> Linda -- I can top your Paul story. I got to have lunch with him at the Russian Tea Room!!
> 
> Well, ohhhhkaaaay - maybe I didn't HAVE lunch with him, but I was having lunch there at the same time he was having lunch and I sat across the room from him and stared at him. Does that count?[/B]



I laid on a beautiful sandy beach with President Clinton!!!







Well, ohhhhkaaaay - maybe I didn't exactly...we had a huge flood, here, in Des Moines, and Pres. Clinton came, and helped with "sandbagging," but, I saw him from a distance in the parking lot and stared at him. Does that count?
















I got Cody and Mandy's name out of a pet name book....


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Our next dog is going to be a Maltese for sure. My b/f wants a brother for Bella after we are both done with college. And he really likes the name Mario. We are video game nerds. LOL


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Suzi -- 

H*ll yes that counts!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> Josie's full name is Josephine Olivia. She's named after Napoleon's wife Josephine. Napoleon Bonaparte, not Dynamite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'ananas (pineapple) has always been my favorite to say!

When we first met Linus he was awkward, clumsy, and incredibly shy, yet a total cuddle bug. When we came home we brainstormed for hours before going to bed, and thought we had settled on Thor. (Trying to instill a little self esteem in the young lad). 
Peanuts has always been one of my favorite cartoons, and Linus' puppy personality reminded me of my favorite Peanut, Linus with the blanket. I crocheted him a blanket to have when we brought him home, and he sleeps with it every night, and has been know to occasionally drag it out of his crate to lay on in the living room. So cute!

The McDuff just came out of nowhere. We called him it one day, and it just kind of stuck.








I had to use the dancing chili.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Many years ago I had a little malt girl who was taken from me (stolen) her name was Samantha. So when I got my new little girl (13yrs later), I called her Sammy (in memory of Samantha) and I always like Maree, and it gave her name a real human feel about it. So SAMMY MAREE it is.
As for Max, well were driving out to see this lady that was getting rid of her 5wk old Malt babies (long story rescue) anyway as we were heading out there, my husband, kids and I were throwing names around. My husband said "how about max", and before I could answer this car pulled in front of us with a number plate Max ???. We looked at each other and said "thats his name" we took it as some kind of sign, that this little guy we were going out to rescue was going to be ours and his name would be MAX.

So that is my story.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

My story is dull sorry. I called my puppy 'Baby Boy' for 3 days when he first came home because I couldn't decide on a name - then all of a sudden, I just decided on Harley - no reason ... dull I know.

Now with his little sister coming along, thats been a whole other story!! I have 40 names written down!! Everytime I hear or think of a name I like I write it down ....

Now for the Beatles part .... Dakota is a front-runner on my list of names for 'Baby Girl' & it wasn't until I just read this thread that I even knew that was JL's apartment building name ... freaky!

Other possibilities are: Phoebe, Justice, Willow, Tia, Ruby & Grace. But Dakota & Phoebe are front-runners at the moment ...... that might change though! LOL Just call me indecisive!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> My story is dull sorry. I called my puppy 'Baby Boy' for 3 days when he first came home because I couldn't decide on a name - then all of a sudden, I just decided on Harley - no reason ... dull I know.
> 
> Now with his little sister coming along, thats been a whole other story!! I have 40 names written down!! Everytime I hear or think of a name I like I write it down ....
> 
> ...










When i get another girl she will be called Dakota too
















Great minds think alike


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Louis Moonpie - 

Louis:
Louis for Louis Armstrong
Louis seems like a tough guy name for a guy who isn't so tough but thinks he is









Moonpie:
Family nickname for niece (Rachel Moonpie - because she was such a cutie pie)
Toby - Louis' cousin (my cousin's puppy) is also named Toby Moonpie

Love this topic!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

See? I didn't know that Louis Moonpie was pronouced *Louie*. (It is, right?) Too cute!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

My daughter came up with the name Bijou for a female maltese. Then I decided that the dogs that had loved me the most in my life had been males and I looked it up in Webster's Dictionary and the definitions are as follows:

1: a small dainty usually ornamental piece of delicate workmanship: JEWEL

2: something delicate, elegant, or highly prized

He was so highly prized by me that I thought that this name would be perfect. The breeder called him Mister but that could be embarassing in public places








with men thinking that I could be talking to them.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

> See? I didn't know that Louis Moonpie was pronouced *Louie*. (It is, right?) Too cute![/B]


That is how I pronounce it and that is how they spell Louis Armstrong's name. But I have so many nicknames for him - he only gets called his proper name when he is in trouble (like the middle name)







!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy's registered name is : Clark's Sassy Velvet Dancer

Clark=our last name
Sassy=cause she is
Velvet=Her mom's name
Dancer=she was forever dancing and it was in her grandmothers name

Hence......Clark's Sassy Velvet Dancer


I wanted to put Keepsake in her name but there was not enough room on the form. That was also in her ancestry.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

This is a funny topic becuase I have thought that if I get a boy dog I will simply name him Ringo Starr becuase sometimes Kita makes Ringo-esque appearences and makes me laugh when she has that old school beatles cut growing out her bangs. 

Kitas name comes from the japanese word "north" and I got her becuase of depression and so she is like my north pole or north star, helping me keep steady and helping me find my way.










Edit" and Beatrix is the last name of the woman who wrote the petter rabbit books and I just think it is cool!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> This is a funny topic becuase I have thought that if I get a boy dog I will simply name him Ringo Starr becuase sometimes Kita makes Ringo-esque appearences and makes me laugh when she has that old school beatles cut growing out her bangs.
> 
> Kitas name comes from the japanese word "north" and I got her becuase of depression and so she is like my north pole or north star, helping me keep steady and helping me find my way.
> 
> ...


I love Beatrix Potter. There was a wonderful exhibit a few years ago in DC....illustrations from Beatrix Potter books. They were beautiful watercolors.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> Josie's full name is Josephine Olivia. She's named after Napoleon's wife Josephine. Napoleon Bonaparte, not Dynamite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I quite agree. All our animals have middle names. It all started way back....we had a cat named Squeaky and another named Snookie. They would always complain that all the great women of the times had middle names. So, we listed all the great women of the times and the good little kitties got middle names.
Snookie became Snookie Marie and Squeaky became Squeaky Anne!! They loved their new feminine names.

So ever since then, all our pets get middle names. 

Naming the boyz was quite a challenge...or should I say naming the first boy was quite a challenge. We tired out dozens of names. My friend and I came up with Jimmy Choo (Chew) because it was a bit classy yet not over the top. But when I repeated that name over and over, I started to feel like I was sneezing.....so my hubby came up with Chomper. That was his attempt at a little tough guy name. And it stuck!! (Side note: he also didn't like the name Jimmy because that was my first husband's name!!! hahahahha)

The second boy took all of 2 seconds to name. I saw his picture and Elliott came to mind. So he is Elliott!! *


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I got Kallie after I lost my first Maltese, Rosebud. I was looking at names on the Internet and saw this on a list of baby's name: _Kalika (Rosebud: Greek). _ So when I saw that, I knew that was THE name. I decided to call her Kallie but meant to spell it Kali but somehow it ended up spelled as Kallie... I'm not sure how that happened! 

Catcher is named for the male lead, Catcher Block played by Ewan McGregor, in the movie "Down With Love". It is one of my favorite movies and the character was such a cute, ladies' man. I named Catcher that before I even saw him. He was described in the movie as a "Ladies Man, Man's Man, Man About Town".


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I got Kallie after I lost my first Maltese, Rosebud. I was looking at names on the Internet and saw this on a list of baby's name: _Kalika (Rosebud: Greek). _ So when I saw that, I knew that was THE name. I decided to call her Kallie but meant to spell it Kali but somehow it ended up spelled as Kallie... I'm not sure how that happened!
> 
> Catcher is named for the male lead, Catcher Bock played by Ewan McGregor, in the movie "Down With Love". It is one of my favorite movies and the character was such a cute, ladies' man. I named Catcher that before I even saw him. He was described in the movie as a "Ladies Man, Man's Man, Man About Town".[/B]



COOL









& may i say, Ewan McGregor is a bit of alright


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

I havent been on here in a while due to a lot of hecticness (is that a word?) but...

Roxy got her name in a rather dull way sadly... When I first got her, I noticed she liked to try and eat rocks a lot and then spit them out... we were thinking of Dolly and Olivia, but Roxy just kinda shined through to us after the whole rock thing, and now, I do think it does fit her personality very well, it sounds like a spunky and outgoing name- and that- she is indeed.


----------



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

frosty- he was given to me on christmas and since it was so cold, and white outside he looked like a little frosty the snowman. He had a scarf, a and a funny hat.

Mini, because she was very small.


----------

